

Airbnb Tech Talk: Brad Fitzpatrick on Go - ericlevine
https://www.airbnb.com/meetups/zy2max9kt-tech-talk-brad-fitzpatrick

======
trung_pham
What is the posts count on Go on Hacker News now? Anyone been counting?

~~~
noelwelsh
This. The frequency of posts on Go is getting to spamming levels.

~~~
jlgreco
They won't make it off the 'new' page if they don't have community interest.
If you don't think a particular article is right for this site, then flag it
and move on.

------
godbolev
Here is a link to all the equivalent international times:

[http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?msg=Air...](http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?msg=Airbrb+Tech+Talk%3A+Brad+Fitzpatrick+&iso=20120926T18&p1=224&ah=2)

I feel event organizers should take care to provide international times for
stuff people outside America can see.

~~~
kmfrk
Wolfram Alpha is great for this:
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=september%2026%207pm%20...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=september%2026%207pm%20pt).

There are a lot of services that pop up once in a while, but they tend to go
bust at some point, and being able to just type a WA query in your address bar
is great.

~~~
gizzlon
That link says the local time is "4 AM" .. am? What is AM? :)

Timeanddate gets it right..

------
salimmadjd
Brad gave an interesting talk at the GoSf meetup. For anyone curious about Go,
I recommend going to this. Not to mention airbnb runs a smooth meetup.

------
crisnoble
Why does Chrome think that "This page is in Malay"?

------
zanek
Met Brad at Burning Man 2 years ago ! Awesome guy, will definitely check this
out

------
suyash
See you guys there!

------
drivebyacct2
I have such a programmer crush on Brad. Somehow, despite living in Seattle all
summer, I've yet to be able to attend any Go/golang talks or meetups. Sad.

~~~
jrockway
There are quite a few Go tech talks on YouTube that might fill the gap.

~~~
drivebyacct2
Yeah, I've seen them. They're very good, but for some reason I'd like to be
there in person. There are several HTML5 Go presentations that are either:
very demonstrative with real world examples being written and discussed, or
very succinct: Andrew Gerrand/nf/enneff has a set of slides on 10 not-as-well-
known features, or rather patterns one can use in Go

~~~
luriel
Here are the slides from Andrew's great "10 things you (probably) don't know
about Go" talk:

<http://talks.golang.org/2012/10things.slide>

------
cmccabe
Really interesting stuff!

